# How did you name your betta?



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

On this forum, I've seen lots of powerful, unique, or just downright adorable names that you all have given your bettas. I thought it would be interesting to hear the story or inspiration (or just plain randomness) behind all our bettas' names.
So what gave YOU the inspiration for YOUR betta's (or bettas') name(s)?


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

well, my Frosty Love was named before i even bought him. i thought of naming him "Foxy Love" because of his gorgeous red flowing fins. but since his body was a blue/white color i decided on Frosty Love. :] 

Jacaranda, or what i mostly call her "Jackie" was named because of her purple colors and how cute and pretty she was. Jacaranda is a purple flowering tree that lives in tropical regions. :]

Ren, his name was simply because my fiance likes the name and because it means water lily or lotus flower. he is quite pretty.

Kilian, his name means "little warrior". i bought him even though he had bitten all his fins off basically. he's healthy as ever. :]

Aurora, her name comes from the auroras seen in the sky. her colors just reminded me of their beauty.

Lenny, is actually named after my grandpa who just recently passed away. my grandpa was a WWII vet and received many medals, including the purple heart. since Lenny is purple i figured it was a great fit for him and a nice way to remember my grandpa.

i'll let you know when i name the lady i just got last night!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't named my new fish but I usually name them after characters in books I'm reading at the moment they arrive. 
I'm curretly reading a book so I might pick out a couple of names for some of my newer fish. Or they will just remain nameless


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I base mine on personality, looks, or temperament. Hera because she's top fish in the sorority. Baby because she is small and was a Petco baby betta. Lacey is a black lace, dark bodied, transparent fins with dark edging. Opal and Aurora are sisters, marble crowntails and rather dainty. Ysbryd is my new crowntail boy, he was "white as a sheet" so to speak, very pale and colorless, but doing MUCH better. Shad (in my avatar) just because I've always loved the name. 

My passed males (poisoned because of plastic tubs), Duckie had yellow lips, Amber had amber eyes, Poseidon was a beautiful mustard gas and very regal, Ares was a big blue/red dragon, and Zero was a frosty red dragon. 

Three females still don't have names yet because I don't have anything that suits them.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I usually name my fish by people I know. Or whatever color they are in a different language. 

My current fish names are:
Lady Gaga(my fiance named him...)
Barbra
Oscar
Turkey legs
Mafia
Drake
Spaz
Mellow 
and, Gandalf

My diseased fish are:
Grim
Blau
Fred
Jack
Freckle
and, Taz


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

I need a name for my PK :lol: right now his name is Bubby. Any other ideas? ZergyMonster, I like the name Spaz.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I just pick a random name or the first one that pops into my head! :-D
Right now I have Dragonfly the Blue/White Halfmoon. And this weekend I am getting a Super Delta whos name will be Oki, hes cellophane with marbelling, and I am also getting a Halfmoon Plakat who is an Orange Dragonscale who I am naming Fern. As I was falling asleep last night I decided to name him Fern haha! :shock:


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

So I got my lil betta and I brought him home... he's a gorgeous shiny blue (all shades) and in bright light his scales and fins turn green. I just thought he was adorable, and I was thinking about naming him.... and I thought Omelette. I wasn't even trying to name him after a food. I'm not sure why but Omelette fits him....


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah spaz is my hungry hungry Chinese Algae Eater. He was able to clean my 10 gallon tank in 2 days. While mellow (another CAE) still has yet to clean up my other 10 gallon and I've had him for about 4 months.


----------



## BettaGirl201 (Mar 9, 2012)

I knew I wanted another fish when my first Betta, Rainbow, passed away. A couple months later, my best friend (who now has a 4 year old Betta) and my dad took me to Petsmart and we picked out a beautiful blue betta. In the car, my BFF and I decided on the name Jolly Rancher because he was blue. When I told my mom the name, she didnt like it, so we renamed the betta Sapphire. Now, Saphy is a beautiful male betta who is nearing his 1st B-Day !


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I typically name my fish a foreign language word. My previous betta was Callius (pronounced Kah-li-us). It was Latin was turquoise. And my betta before him was Azul. Which is spanish for Blue. The red veil tail I had with Azul was named Rojo. Spanish for red.
I've never named any of my animals such "odd" names. However, my current CT is named Spike. For some unknown reason it was the only name that came to mind xD


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

My next Male Betta will probably be named Stud.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Swish Copernicus- the name Copernicus popped into my head when i first saw him. The next day i added Swish because it was easier for my little sister to say xD but it fits.

Reuban...i think it came to mind because he's red, so Ruby popped into my head, but that's girly, so Reuban is his name, and we call him Reubie for short x3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Zergy, you do know that CAEs can't live in a ten gallon long-term, yes?

All my bettas are named after Greek mythological figures. It started with Aphrodite (goddess of love and beauty, amongst other things) because she was the prettiest little girl I had ever seen. Then I got Athena (goddess of wisdom, women and war) because she was so feisty. Apollo (god of music) was named because of his reaction to me playing guitar, and also for his gentle nature.

My sorority girls:
- Circe (a sorceress from the Isle of Aeaeae) because she captivated me with her witchy ways 
- Artemis (goddess of moonlight and hunting) because she is green (foresty) and likes to hunt my shrimp
- Medea (sorceress of lover of Jason who murdered her own children) because she seemed like a bad girl
- Hera (Zeus's wife, queen of the gods) because she was the alpha
- Persephone (wife of Hades, god of the Underworld) because she is a dark-bodied mustard-gas
- Psyche (the most beautiful woman in the world) because she was so stunningly beautiful
- Thetis (RIP)(Sea-nymph and mother of Perseus) because she was sea-coloured and changeable

And finally, I also have Odysseus, because he was so scared of his big new tank at first but started to adventure all over it.  Also, because he is too pretty to be a Zeus or a Hades or something. 

My rats are all named for literary characters. I'm angling for a Bingley and a Darcy in the future.


----------



## Hatchet (Mar 9, 2012)

My betta is named Toyo, because when I walked out of the pet store I thought my tire was slashed, and my first thought was how I would need a new tire and I just broke the $100 that would have gotten me one, spent on fish supplies.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have had a total of over 25 bettas these past years. I will not explain them all, I will just list my current bettas. lol

Hong Ki: He is named after the lead singer of a Korean band called FT Island. I normally do not name animals after people but I just could not get his name out of my head when I first picked him up. 

Onion: I wanted to originally get a fat white fancy goldfish and name it Onion, but my apartment will not allow a tank big enough for one so when I got this Betta I decided to give the name to him.

Man o' War: I have always liked the name. And I wanted to give him a powerful name, so I thought of the greatest racing horse ever and named him after the horse.


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

I named my betta Bob Buttons ... the name came from an episode of Friends, and they were actually referring to a cat (not a fish) ... but when I was in the store looking at him, that just came to mind and it sooooo fits him! Whenever I go over to his tank and call "Bob Buttons!" he swims right up to me and 'flirts' ... I <3 my little guy!


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Haha, creative and funny names. Love 'em all.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually name my fish after very old names that are not common at all or sound unique...my super red female is named Cyrillic and my super red male is named Orthodox.

Cyrillic is a form of writing that was used very far back. And Orthodox is a Christian church that was named very far back as well.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I named my first betta Rosso, which is Italian for red. I named my second betta, Poseidon, because I always liked the sound of the name and Poseidon was the Greek god of the sea.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I named my first female VT Ruby because of her ruby red tail.
My first male CT Etzio (i used a dufferent spelling$) because he had the assassin red colour along with blue, purple and pink. (he also loved to hide in the plants, i havent decided on a name for my other male CT, im thinking of
Calling him lazuli or azul ( full name is lapis lazuli, its a blue gem). (azul is the Latin word for blue)


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

My betta names usually come from books or people I know. Keller's name just popped in my head and I can't really explain why it fits him so well, it just does.

I won't go thru all 12 of my bettas but here are a few notables:
Chrestomanci is a character from a children's book about an enchanter, and he has exactly the same personality, and he is beautiful, quite enchanting, so it fit.
Caden is named after a very shy but adorable patient of mine at work. He (the fish) is soooo shy and I am trying to get him out of his shell.
Cairo, a blue CT simply looks Egyptian, he's beautiful.
Fishy and Wishy were my first 2 girls in my sorority and are like peas in a pod, and they are very silly, so they got those silly names.

Mr. Imhy is my newest male VT who I definitely didn't need but he was so adorable, I had to buy him. Imhy stands for *I* *M*ust *H*ave *Y*ou.

The rest all have their stories too


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Let's see:

Mr. Magic Mushroom - I got him to give to my co worker but I didn't really trust her since she is an alcholic. One day we were talking about the "hippie" store in town and I couldn;t think of it's name so I called it Mr Magic Mushroom's. The real name of the place is Mr Rock N Roll.

Sluggles - co worker ordered WAY too many Sluggles candies, so I named the fish sluggles

Ferb - From Finneas and Ferb Cartoon.

Baron Von Fishy Fins the 2nd - It just came to me.

El Kabong - from Quick Draw Mcgraw 'toon

Tangaroa - Māori mythology, Tangaroa (also Takaroa) is one of the great gods, the god of the sea. He has Tiki Hut Decor, hence the polynesian name. Not really sure how to pronounce it though :-?

Apple Bloom - From My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Let's see:

Mr. Magic Mushroom - I got him to give to my co worker but I didn't really trust her since she is an alcholic. One day we were talking about the "hippie" store in town and I couldn;t think of it's name so I called it Mr Magic Mushroom's. The real name of the place is Mr Rock N Roll.

Sluggles - co worker ordered WAY too many Sluggles candies, so I named the fish sluggles

Ferb - From Finneas and Ferb Cartoon.

Baron Von Fishy Fins the 2nd - It just came to me.

El Kabong - from Quick Draw Mcgraw 'toon

Tangaroa - Māori mythology, Tangaroa (also Takaroa) is one of the great gods, the god of the sea. He has Tiki Hut Decor, hence the polynesian name. Not really sure how to pronounce it though :-?

Apple Bloom - From My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

Depry Fins - spoof of Derpy Hooves from My Little pony: Friendship is magic. he is kinda derpy...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

This could get long lol

Boys:
Ben - Because it suited him, and we were watching Supernatural at the time and Dean's son is named Ben. I name all my rats after Supernatural characters.

Hughie - Because he looked like an old man, all sick and shriveled up when I took him home. I live in a mostly Irish/Scott area, so Hughie is a popular old man name.

Twitch - Was Jose, but I switch to Twitch because he would twitch from his ammonia poisoning at the store. He doesn't stop moving now.

Spidey - He was blue and red, my fiance named him after Spiderman.

Freddy - My friend Jenn named him when she bought him for me. It was Fred, but I liked Freddy more 

Nixon - Named by his previous owner 

Sheldon - I just went through 3 weeks of Big Bang Theory after ripping all the tendons in my foot and being bed ridden... so I named him after a character.

Monkey - Because he used to perch in the sponge bob house window, like a little monkey. He couldn't swim so this was how he watched us and got away from the bottom of the tank.

Gadget - My son named him this, after Inspector Gadget.

Jack - Jack Frost, winter name.

Kris - Kris Kringle, another winter name.

Gage - I wanted a strong name for our new PK who's still with his rescuer until the weather warms up. Gage was the other name I chose for my son.

Chaise - I took him home recently, and bought a new computer chair too. I wasn't supposed to go to the pet store! So we spent the whole night building the chair and taking care of our new Betta... so I named him Chaise which is the French word for chair. It's said like Chase 

And all the girls have Japanese names that reflect their color


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

too many to name, but my latest two are strange.
Twitch, is the name of a friend of mine. xD i couldn't think of anything at the time, and Twitch just seemed to fit the little guy so well. :B they're both adorable and derpy.

as for Stephano, it's the name given to gold statues in the game Amnesia, by PewDiePie. i'm rather addicted to his videos at the moment, so... Stephano!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

My last betta, Lunch, who died in a fire, was named because my cats would sit and stare at him like they wanted to eat him. Sad.. but ironic.

My current betta was a birthday present. I had been wanting a betta for about 3 months and my husband would tease me. He would be talking like I am now about something, a TV show or a book or a shopping trip..

"When we went to Walgreens they had some of those topsy tervy tomato planters and betta betta betta betta betta betta betta betta betta..."

And this went on for months. Just to tease me. It got to the point the whole family was doing it. "Mom! I made a 100 on my betta betta betta betta betta betta"

A few weeks before my birthday, my husband ordered a 3 gallon tank online, and on my birthday, Feb 2nd, my husband drove me the hour out to Knoxville, the closest town with a pet shop, and we picked out a fish and a snail and some shrimp. I watched him for days trying to think of a name.... but there was no point. His name was destined to be Bettabettabetta.

And my family still randomly "bettas" while they're talking... >.>


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Tikibirds-- haha, I love Phineas and Ferb. C:

XD MollyJean, that's hysterical. Not the lunch part of course... bettabettabetta


----------



## ParadisMutts (Mar 6, 2012)

*Haiku* - I was planning on going with an Asian name. I was just thinking about fish names and was like I would love to name a fish Haiku (I am a big reader and writer, written word is beautiful). When I picked him out he was so pretty and beautiful, Haiku just fit! I thought it was a neat name, haven't heard it before.​


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

A haiku is also a type of poem lol.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm an artsy person so of course I'm going to give my pets odd yet fitting names...


Names that have........ COLOR AND FEEEEL 

Drax had a great powerful thrash with how it rolls off the tongue. His colors a bold purple and blue!

Sotto (SO-toe) is more flamboyant, shy and his colors are light blue green with whispers of red. he shimmers as he swims but glides around the other fish as if he isn't there... Truly a whisper... SOTTO... Sotto... sotto........ 

The neons? .... Eh mom named them.

Pressuring my cousin to give me his kids 5gal since the kid keeps killing fish and I want another tank... So far I'm winning... If I got more Bettas id name them things like...

Blanc
Kalo
Narfin


SOUNDS things that sound pretty as well... 

Wisp
Chime
Plip


Etc lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

6 of my sorority girls are named after my great aunts (I have tons of aunts). They are Margaret, Patty, Shirley, Rose, Wanda (the meany), and Maudie. My other two gals are named peaches and cherry. I named cherry for her cherry red fins. I had never seen a red that bright on a female. and my husband named the other peaches and I have no idea why. It doesn't fit her at all. 
My husband named all my boys. They are pretty obviously named after movies. We have captain america and red skull. Then there is Superman and Flash and poor Charlie (charlie and the chocolate factory) who is sick


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got a 4th betta yesterday. lol
I named him M'iaq. I already have Goldfish named after things in the game Fallout New Vegas so I figured I would go full circle and have a betta named for something in Elder Scrolls. Plus I told my husband I was not going to get a fish yesterday. So my name choice became M'iaq The Liar.


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

Im getting a new one pretty soon since toothless died 
Idk wat im gonna call maybe a movie character....


----------



## RoranicusPondicus (Sep 22, 2011)

Since I have had only 4 bettas all do then all

Past:

Eeyore - He was blue with a purple underside. He also just sat around most of time. Plus I love Eeyore.

Kiwi - He was a blue and light green. His colors reminded me of a birds and there was a Conure at the Petsmart name Kiwi.

Pirate - He was a solid blue with a black face. I got him during last few month of 12th grade. My School colors were blue and black or I named him pirate after the mascot

Current:

Roranicus Pondicus aka Rory - Rory was named after a character on Doctor Who. Rory is a very chill guy but can be a bad ass when he get pissed off. Oddly he was like to swim around to Edmund, which is a band the actor who play Rory was in. He is the betta in my avatar pic.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I LOVE Japanese things, so sometimes I go on websites to choose names for them. Yuuki's name is modified, I added an extra "u" to make it cuter. :lol: Ryu's name was the same. Beau I decided in school before I had even got him, then changed the spelling a few times (Beau is my Goldfish). Echo, my Pleco, was changed a few times and then it just came to me because it rhymed. And Kia, my Cory Catfish, was originally like Yuuki and Ryu but then she layed eggs to I took off the "A" and "o" and got Kia.


----------



## pianoxlove64 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hahaha i love japanese names I have a bird called Umi which means oceans  cause hes blue


----------

